# Babies are hatching!!



## VARNYARD (Jun 10, 2009)

The first of many, lol. Here is number one, Ice and Hail baby!!


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 10, 2009)

Awesome, cant wait till Roy and Purdy's hatch! :woot


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 10, 2009)

You bet ya!! It takes between 58-62 days, these started today at 60 days, there are now two!!  

Roy and Ms Purdy babies are due to start on June 25th.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 10, 2009)

More pics:


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh man. Feel free to make an "accident" and send me one of those. :lol:


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 10, 2009)

awesome bobby you wanted the best and your showing the best Nice


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats!!! Right on time!!


----------



## bubbategu2 (Jun 10, 2009)

How exciting!! Congratulations!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## bigfellowmatt (Jun 10, 2009)

BOBBY!!!!!!!! they are beautifull I cant wait :woot until you send me my baby. Everything is ready, the only bad thing is this is going to be the longest three weeks ever..... :hifit ......


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 10, 2009)

bigfellowmatt said:


> BOBBY!!!!!!!! they are beautifull I cant wait :woot until you send me my baby. Everything is ready, the only bad thing is this is going to be the longest three weeks ever..... :hifit ......



All I ever do is wait, lol. I wait for my tegus to come out of hibernation, then I wait for them to start breeding. Then I wait for eggs to be laid, and then wait for babies to hatch, then wait to ship the babies off. And then wait for tegus to start hibernation again. See, it is bad, this dang waiting game, lol. 

3 more weeks is not that bad, it will not fly by, but it will come. :-D


----------



## LouDog760 (Jun 10, 2009)

Awesome Bobby! I was hoping that I could get one this year. But I guess I'm gonna have to wait till next year to get one of Roy and Ms Purdy babies.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 10, 2009)

LouDog760 said:


> Awesome Bobby! I was hoping that I could get one this year. But I guess I'm gonna have to wait till next year to get one of Roy and Ms Purdy babies.



Thanks Bro, just let me know when your ready.


----------



## hailo (Jun 10, 2009)

thats awesome bobby congrats


----------



## bigfellowmatt (Jun 10, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> bigfellowmatt said:
> 
> 
> > BOBBY!!!!!!!! they are beautifull I cant wait :woot until you send me my baby. Everything is ready, the only bad thing is this is going to be the longest three weeks ever..... :hifit ......
> ...



:doh ok ok since you put it that way then I could wait three weeks considering you wait months at a time, I just wish I could snap my fingers and :yik BAM!!!!!.....here's my baby at my door step. But that only happens in fairytails so I guess I will be waiting patiently along with the others....


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jun 10, 2009)

SWEET! Can't wait for Blizard and Sugar's babies!!!!!!!!


----------



## ierowe (Jun 10, 2009)

All I can Say is........OH MAN!!!!!!


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats Bobby! How exciting!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 10, 2009)

Grats Bobby, this is definitely one of my favorite times of the year!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks guys, you are all awesome!!  

And then there were three:


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 10, 2009)

And then I don't know what happen, they just started coming out of the wood work tonight, lol.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jun 10, 2009)

How long do we have now until you start shippin'?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, you got to wait a while, the Reds won't be hatching until July 25th, you are getting one of each. But if you were just getting a giant, it would be three weeks.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jun 11, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> LouDog760 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome Bobby! I was hoping that I could get one this year. But I guess I'm gonna have to wait till next year to get one of Roy and Ms Purdy babies.
> ...




Most likely next year. I don't see my self find a job in 3 weeks. Man CA sucks!


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jun 11, 2009)

:-D Nice to see they are hatchin! One of those might be mine!! o.o


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 11, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> :-D Nice to see they are hatchin! One of those might be mine!! o.o



Yup, and the other ones are due to hatch in 4-6 days.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jun 11, 2009)

i want one of your giants sooo bad lol maybe next year


----------



## All_American (Jun 11, 2009)

Heck yeah! :roon I can't wait to recieve the one EG and my normal from you bobby. I just hope I was one of the first on the deposit list for one :fc . Those are some pretty animals. If the lightning were not striking outside, I would be working of the outdoor pen. But the new arivals will be indoors for at least until next summers time.


----------



## All_American (Jun 11, 2009)

:doh Dang! just dawned on me that there is no way these are Sugars and blizzards babies, that was what my deposit was for one of that pairs babies. But it should only be another month or so before they hatch.

Cant wait, its killing me.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey Bobby, how do we know when we should start expecting the normals to hatch? Later July or August?


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 11, 2009)

I know some are hatching in june.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jun 11, 2009)

All_American said:


> :doh Dang! just dawned on me that there is no way these are Sugars and blizzards babies, that was what my deposit was for one of that pairs babies. But it should only be another month or so before they hatch.
> 
> Cant wait, its killing me.





That's the clutch I'm waiting for also! Talked to Bobby yesterday and all the eggs still look great and should hatch in July!


----------



## bigfellowmatt (Jun 11, 2009)

:app Nice job bobby i cant wait until you send me my baby its crazy looking and seeing them all together and knowing that one of those are :roon MINE!!!!!!!!!!!! :roon .....


----------



## hailo (Jun 12, 2009)

Red Earth Exotics said:


> All_American said:
> 
> 
> > :doh Dang! just dawned on me that there is no way these are Sugars and blizzards babies, that was what my deposit was for one of that pairs babies. But it should only be another month or so before they hatch.
> ...



yup these are what im waiting on too


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 14, 2009)

The babies are doing awesome, here are some more pics taken today.


----------



## TehPenguin (Jun 14, 2009)

Super cute!


----------



## LouDog760 (Jun 15, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> LouDog760 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome Bobby! I was hoping that I could get one this year. But I guess I'm gonna have to wait till next year to get one of Roy and Ms Purdy babies.
> ...




Actually this might happen this year! I might be getting a job next month probably be working by mid July. Do you think you'll have any left?


----------



## Beasty (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats Bobby! I know there will be some very happy new Extreme owners out there. Enjoy folks! These tegus are awesome!


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jun 15, 2009)

Those all look great! Did that other clutch of eggs start to hatch yet? :?:


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 15, 2009)

great lookin GUs bobby.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jun 15, 2009)

How long do we have until others start hatching? Which pairs?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 16, 2009)

My other clutch of first generation are due now, Blizard and Sugar babies are due on the 3rd of July. I do have a few still open on the Blizard x Sugar clutch, I think about 6. And here are some new pics taken tonight:


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 17, 2009)

theyre gettin chubby!!! lol cant wait to get my normal!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 17, 2009)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 18, 2009)

The second clutch of Giants are hatching, note the egg tooth:


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 18, 2009)

DANG they look HOT!!!!


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jun 18, 2009)

i want one sooo bad


----------



## hailo (Jun 18, 2009)

its like xmas again at your house


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 18, 2009)

Can I see a pic of Roy x Purdy's clutch before they hatch as just a memorabilia type thing.? And then some of them after they hatch like the the extremes in this thread? Do you think you even make that a video( if you feel like it since you dont have any hatching videos yet ) while their hatching? PLEASE Bobby ?!


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jun 18, 2009)

:drool


----------



## bubbategu2 (Jun 18, 2009)

How long do they keep that egg tooth for?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 18, 2009)

They loose the egg tooth in the first few hours after hatching. As for new vids, I will try, it is busy here right now. :yik 

Thanks guys for the awesome comments, and yes this is the best time of the year no doubt, love them babies.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 19, 2009)

awesome Bobby pat on the back..


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 19, 2009)

Roy x Sky babies are do today correct. If they hatch I wouldn't mind seeing some pics just to give me an idea of what Purdy's babies look like. I bet they are gonna look great but I have this gut feeling that even for her first year Purdy's gonna out do Sky. 





> As for new vids, I will try, it is busy here right now.




Yea whenever you get around to it is fine its just if you can get a simple one minute vid of Purdy's babies hatching I would be very satisfied. I guess its just a bit of a special moment.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 21, 2009)

Bump


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes they are due, but they have not started yet. It takes 58-62 days, the date is at 58 days. 60 days today, today might be the day, or they might wait until Tuesday at 62 days. :roll:


----------



## Bill S. (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations! They look great.

I see you have a hiding place for them. What's the longest you've kept any on newspaper? Do they rip it up?

Bill


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey Bobby I was trying to find out who the parents are of my new gu, and when he'll be hatching. :chin


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey Bobby I noticed you took many pictures of the first generation Extremes I was just wondering if you have any pictures of blizzard and Sugars babys. This is the longest 3 weeks of my life lol :roon


----------

